# How To Protect Interior Door Plastic Sills?



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

What is the best way to protect them? People have a habit of standing on them when entering/exiting the vehicle, causing light scuff marks and scratches. See attachment as reference to the area in which I'm talking about, thank you.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

A really good question I would love to know members opinions as well.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Don't let anyone else in?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Meguires all season dressing, gives a nice satin finish. If the plastics are badly scratched then gently use a heat gun to remove them but don't get to close or you'll burn through the plastic.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve found Tripllewax fast wax is great for these interior plastics, adds a bit of a finish to them, but I’ve not found it glossy. 

Also use it in the door shut etc. 

Quick spray onto a cloth, wipe over, wipe off with clean cloth :thumb:


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

If you are just wanting to give the sill plates a clean then as suggested above, an APC and/or dressing should do.

On the other hand if you want to stop the scratches occurring in the first place then you are going to need some form of mechanical protection such as a piece of Paint Protection Film or similar.


John


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Use Car Pro PERL. Brilliant on all exterior trim, tyres and door kick strips etc. Being water based can be diluted and is great on dash and interior trim too. Got to be one of the most versatile tyre trim products on the market.

Harry


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Thank you for the input everyone. I'll look into paint protection film. Any other suggestions to help protect against physical contact? Heat gun is a good idea to remove minor marks. Any tips with the heat gun?


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

BradleyW said:


> Thank you for the input everyone. I'll look into paint protection film. Any other suggestions to help protect against physical contact? Heat gun is a good idea to remove minor marks. Any tips with the heat gun?


Take your time with it. Better to progress slowly and spread the heat out over a larger area than to overheat one area. Also need to be realistic as to what its going to treat, larger scratches or marks will most likely need to be sanded.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd try a coating like Gtechniq C4.
Actually provides a hard top coat and lasts years!
If that won't protect it I don't think anything else will apart from a protection film.
But then you've the problem of the film going over a textured surface.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions. Protective film sounds good, but I can see why it would be an issue on textured plastic. I was thinking of using strips of adhesive backed thin foam so when people step on it, their shoes won't harm the surface underneath.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

HEADPHONES said:


> I'd try a coating like Gtechniq C4.
> Actually provides a hard top coat and lasts years!
> If that won't protect it I don't think anything else will apart from a protection film.
> But then you've the problem of the film going over a textured surface.


Thought I read C4 is not ok for interior trim for some reason ? I'll try to find it. Thought it was odd at the time though.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Bradley if your going to try ppf route them think about blinging it with a carbon fibre lookalike?


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

That's a great idea. Never done vinyl wrap before but I'll consider it for sure.

Any other ideas?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry to drag this one up, but looking at PPF myself for the M6, as I have a tight garage space I tend to catch the sill every now and then, anyone added clear PPF, not sure which of the ones on ebay is decent?


----------

